# Which would you buy ?



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

Crimson Trace or Laser Max?
I want to buy the best laser grip for my S&W Model 60 revolver.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Crimson Trace


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had C/T on a SP 101 .357mag which I shot two and three times a week practicing with it. I carried that set up for a good while and it's a tough one to beat. I have to go with C/T.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm gonna vote for Crimson Trace as well. The only downside to them is that you have zero them in every time you need to change the batteries. But that's not too hard. But that's easier than the guiderod laser, in my opinion. Either way, C/T seems to do a fine job.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

CTC all the way.......Got them on both my 1911's:smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I'm gonna vote for Crimson Trace as well. The only downside to them is that you have zero them in every time you need to change the batteries. But that's not too hard. But that's easier than the guiderod laser, in my opinion. Either way, C/T seems to do a fine job.


I have changed my batteries every 6 months and NEVER had to re zero......unless your grips are sloppy loose on your gun you shouldnt have to either!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I will also vote for CTG. I have a set on my 2imbar TLE II. never had to zero them. Out of the box they were dead on @ 10 yds. I plan on buying a set for my dods tomcat and my moms bobcat.


----------



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
I just order my Crimson Trace Grips. I think I got a good price $215 and they pay for the shipping. No sales tax.
I'll try them next Saturday.
Thanks again...is great to be in a forum where people really help!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> I have changed my batteries every 6 months and NEVER had to re zero......unless your grips are sloppy loose on your gun you shouldnt have to either!


I don't own laser grips myself, I don't like them. But it seems to be a complaint I've heard numerous times from customers, especially with full grip like on the revolvers.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I'm gonna vote for Crimson Trace as well. The only downside to them is that you have zero them in every time you need to change the batteries. But that's not too hard. But that's easier than the guiderod laser, in my opinion. Either way, C/T seems to do a fine job.


I have three CTs, never had to re-zero them. Have them on 1911s and S&W revolver.:smt017 :smt017


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I never owned either but fondled both at gun shows and I like the lasermax better because there is NO way one could block the laser. Might be my hands but with the CT I often block the laser.


----------

